# I have my first foster "child"!



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, all!

It's been really busy here this past week with not too much time spent on the computer, but I wanted to post an update about getting my first foster dog!

(A little background)
I've always been a fan of GSDs and have a GSD mix now for the past two years that started out as aggressive and fearful, but is now the most wonderful companion someone could have. He's 14 and still going strong and his aggression issues are 98% a thing of the past. He still barks when someone comes to the door but will quickly go and lie down on his spot when commanded. He hardly ever barks at strangers anymore (age or training? who knows...) Anyways, I know he's getting up there in years and when he finally passes away I want to get a pure bred GSD and really, really train him/her. I've never had a pure bred one before and in the interest of getting to know the breed and learn how to be a good owner, I decided to become a GSD foster mom. My husband and I also love the idea of rehabilitating a dog/socializing a dog and keeping them out of a kennel until they find their forever family, so the fostering seemed like a good idea.

Well, we were approved by German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County and they matched us with a small, mixed female to start with. She was said to have the personality of a Labrador and to be really easy going, so I picked her up last Saturday. 










Rocky immediately fell in love and I took them to my mother-in-laws so I could drop off Rocky and take her for a good long walk. She's been kenneled for over a month and I wanted to establish a bond with her. At first, she had no leash manners and whirled around like a dervish and pulled like a freight train. She had a pinch collar on at the place I picked her up from, but they kept that and all I had was the leash I use for Rocky, which is one of those cheapo ones you get at the vet if you forget yours. Every time she pulled, I'd circle around and put her back just at my side and give her a light correction. After about a half a mile she was walking by my side beautifully with a slack leash. Yay!

After the walk, I took her to the grooming shop I work at and gave her an extreme makeover. I don't know that she's ever been bathed, she was in such rough shape. Tons of matted undercoat, double ear infections, really sharp nails...ugh. She was terrified of the bath, terrified of the water, terrified of the blow dryer, but each time she started to freak out I layed my hand on her flank and reassured her and she settled right down. While blow drying her I found a really nasty ligature scar all the way around her neck.







This girl has been through a lot, I'm sure. Despite the abuse she must have suffered, she submitted to the grooming and I was humbled by her ability to forgive and trust.



















When we got home we had to socialize her with our two cats...Oh. My. Gawd. She was deemed "cat friendly" but I think it was avoidance because she does have a bit of a prey drive. I kept her on a leash at first then let her off to see what she would do. She avoided the cats at first and when we went to bed she was lying on the floor next to Rocky with our big kitty laying on the bed, and I thought, "well, this is going to be easier than I thought!". Little kitty was around somewhere but has made herself scarce. I started sneezing so got up to get some Benedryl and apparently little kitty was in the hall way and when Dahlia followed me out to the kitchen she saw little kitty and took off after her and chased her outside. Two seconds later, our big kitty flew around me and jumped on Dahlia, rolled her over on her back and was about to give her a butt kicking but before he could do anything Rocky barreled out of the house and jumped on our big kitty. I grabbed big kitty by the tail as he wanted to go after Dahlia again, Rocky was barking his fool head off and little kitty had made it over the 7ft. cinder block wall at this point. My husband was on Rocky's heels and helped me put the dogs in the house and we prudently closed off the back of the house and left the cats the front. 

That went on for a few days until Dahlia figured out that if she didn't chase the little cat the big cat left her alone. Little kitty has learned to stand up for herself as well (I think the big one had a talk with her!).

At first, Dahlia was really insecure and didn't have a happy, smiley face at all. We've all been working with her and today, a week after we got her, she's really coming out of her shell. We've taught her "sit", "stay", "lie down", and we're working one "shake" and "leave it". She's still very underweight and nervous, and follows me everywhere, but I can see how fast she's improving! I took some new photos of her for her bio page and hope to get those put up so people can see what a pretty girl she is.




























On a positive note, she's fantastic with children and very, very gentle, and seems eager to please and quick to learn. Wish me luck on getting a fantastic home for this girl, as she so deserves it.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

What a FABULOUS job you have done! She is just beautiful after her 'makeover'......


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!

God's blessings in finding the best home for her!

Tanya


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done for helping her! I hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful job you have done with this beauty!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

April,

I'm no expert, but it sounds to me like you really have a gift for bringing out the best in a dog. That's one lucky girl to find you.

MJ


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You are doing a great job! Be warned! Fostering is addictive! Once you place that first dog in the perfect home, you just can't wait to get another one and do it all over again.
Your photos are fantastic, by the way. I hope the rescue uses them for her on-line bio. Good photos can attract a lot of interest for a dog.
Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks so happy now! Thanks for fostering this sweetheart! I hope she finds a great home.


----------

